# Wadia 170iTransport



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with this unit?

I'm trying to find a transport for iPods that have a digital out to use the AVR's DAC's. This is the only option I could find. Any info would be appreciated. Also, if you have any pictures of the actual navigation, OSD, that would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

Check out the HomeDock HD from DLO. It's about half the cost of the Wadia.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Zing said:


> Check out the HomeDock HD from DLO. It's about half the cost of the Wadia.


Thanks!!! It looks like a much better option with a MUCH better interface and controls. The Wadia is lacking in user interface.


----------

